# Closest legal thing to steroids?



## KevinKostner

What's a product I can buy at a supplement store that will get me close to steroids? Willing to try any combo, I'm working with Mass Gainer concotion a bunch of protiens and amino acids and NOxplode. Recommend me some ish.


----------



## atara

Creatine, probably. Drinking plenty of milk is as good as steroids for novices in the first part of their training career (see also Mark Rippetoe).


----------



## rouss

BEASTDROL or HELLADROL.   There analogues of superdrol. There cheap legal (legal for now). There going to be taken off the market this year for sure .The analogue is to close.. Be carefull these are hard on the liver an shouldnt be taken for more than a month. They can be bought as a supplement at online shops 100% legal. However few walk in strores cary them.


----------



## TRENZYME

nothing works as good as steroids, you can still make good gains if youre diets and trianing are spot on though


----------



## auhsoJ

Ignore rouss for being a straight up tard.

Try drinking a gallon of milk a day. You're already on task with the sups you bought but the only really effective supp is whey. That and eating properly. Lean beef patties, chicken breast, tuna, ezekiel bread, whole wheat pasta, oatmeal, potatoes.

 I never noticed anything from creatine and I tried it on two seperate occasions - preloading and without loading. (Mono and Ester) It could work for you though. Any old generic brand will do. 

NO Xplode is great for motivation but you'll quickly burn out on it. Nothing like a caffeine high before hitting the weights. Try out the other products in that market. Just remember to lay off from time to time.

Endorush, Spike, Redline, Jack3d, Superpump 250, Surge... <---pretty good stuff.

Buy from bodybuilding.com or bulknutrition.com

Buying supps offline is like throwing your money away.


----------



## Voxide

Chicken and rice.


This thread is fucking retarded. If you have to ask a question like this, you probably can't eat worth a damn anyway. Sorry, but I really felt the need to express this. There's no such thing as a legal steroid substitute. The fact that you're also "willing to try any combo" makes it seem to me like your lazy and are willing to shove shit down your throat with no research. If my assumptions are wrong, then I apologize. Chances are pretty good you're still a beginner. You need to understand that tweaking your diet will be more effective than anything you could legally, ever. Also, if you insist on buying supplements, do not under any circumstance purchase them from GNC.


----------



## KevinKostner

auhsoJ said:


> Ignore rouss for being a straight up tard.
> 
> Try drinking a gallon of milk a day. You're already on task with the sups you bought but the only really effective supp is whey. That and eating properly. Lean beef patties, chicken breast, tuna, ezekiel bread, whole wheat pasta, oatmeal, potatoes.
> 
> I never noticed anything from creatine and I tried it on two seperate occasions - preloading and without loading. (Mono and Ester) It could work for you though. Any old generic brand will do.
> 
> NO Xplode is great for motivation but you'll quickly burn out on it. Nothing like a caffeine high before hitting the weights. Try out the other products in that market. Just remember to lay off from time to time.
> 
> Endorush, Spike, Redline, Jack3d, Superpump 250, Surge... <---pretty good stuff.
> 
> Buy from bodybuilding.com or bulknutrition.com
> 
> Buying supps offline is like throwing your money away.



Eating all that food is much more expensive than stacking supplements. Thanks for the sites, I've been getting 40% off at GNC but the coupons have run out alas.

So those analogues of superdrol ain't legit?


----------



## Voxide

KevinKostner said:


> So those analogues of superdrol ain't legit?



They suck, and are nothing like the original methyl-mast.


----------



## nolys

auhsoJ said:


> Ignore rouss for being a straight up tard.
> 
> Try drinking a gallon of milk a day. You're already on task with the sups you bought but the only really effective supp is whey. That and eating properly. Lean beef patties, chicken breast, tuna, ezekiel bread, whole wheat pasta, oatmeal, potatoes.
> 
> I never noticed anything from creatine and I tried it on two seperate occasions - preloading and without loading. (Mono and Ester) It could work for you though. Any old generic brand will do.
> 
> NO Xplode is great for motivation but you'll quickly burn out on it. Nothing like a caffeine high before hitting the weights. Try out the other products in that market. Just remember to lay off from time to time.
> 
> Endorush, Spike, Redline, Jack3d, Superpump 250, Surge... <---pretty good stuff.
> 
> Buy from bodybuilding.com or bulknutrition.com
> 
> Buying supps offline is like throwing your money away.



Do not buy from bodybuilding.com, they are overpriced and will try to sell you anything, if you read through any of their articles, they rarely say a bad word about any supplement - they just want your cash


----------



## KevinKostner

nolys said:


> Do not buy from bodybuilding.com, they are overpriced and will try to sell you anything, if you read through any of their articles, they rarely say a bad word about any supplement - they just want your cash



im worried about most online supplement retailers...like their products not truly having all the active ingredients in them. GNC is pricey though.


----------



## nolys

Oh yes I nearly forgot, creatine monohydrate, don't get kre-alkylene whatever you do


----------



## Voxide

nolys said:


> Do not buy from bodybuilding.com, they are overpriced and will try to sell you anything, if you read through any of their articles, they rarely say a bad word about any supplement - they just want your cash



It's the internet...if you get the constant update e-mails then just block them. It's nothing like walking into GNC and being harassed by some scrawny fuck that won't let you leave. Maybe you could tell me which supplements you're referring to? With the exception of whey, fish oil, and creatine, they are all fucking bullshit, so there is no point in reviews. Coincidentally enough, these are not some huge quality dependent items. They all do their job just fine.  I mean, yeah, if you're retarded then maybe you'll waste all your money there buying all the shit they suggest, but it's not like it's their fault. Bodybuilding.com is excellent place to shop. Probably the best. If you've fallen for their marketing scams, then you need to shop smarter than that. They also take paypal, which is honestly a rarity around the online supplement market.


----------



## nolys

KevinKostner said:


> im worried about most online supplement retailers...like their products not truly having all the active ingredients in them. GNC is pricey though.



I'm with you on that one, I always make sure I read tonnes of reviews then use ebay with someone with high reputation, I think that's the best way


----------



## Voxide

KevinKostner said:


> im worried about most online supplement retailers...like their products not truly having all the active ingredients in them. GNC is pricey though.



Jesus Christ.


There is no difference in buying 10lbs of Optimum whey from GNC or from the internet. It is the exact same product. The price advantage is the reason most people go the internet route. I don't know what you're expecting bro. It's not like you're going to get huge off 3 scoops of whey everyday. It's a supplement. It supplements what you already have. It won't work if you have no idea what you're doing in the kitchen.


----------



## nolys

Voxide said:


> It's the internet...if you get the constant update e-mails then just block them. It's nothing like walking into GNC and being harassed by some scrawny fuck that won't let you leave. Maybe you could tell me which supplements you're referring to? With the exception of whey, fish oil, and creatine, they are all fucking bullshit, so there is no point in reviews. Coincidentally enough, these are not some huge quality dependent items. They all do their job just fine.  I mean, yeah, if you're retarded then maybe you'll waste all your money there buying all the shit they suggest, but it's not like it's their fault. Bodybuilding.com is excellent place to shop. Probably the best. If you've fallen for their marketing scams, then you need to smarter than that. They also take paypal, which is honestly a rarity around the online supplement market.



I only take weight gain, creatine mono and protein, the reason I am against bodybuilding is that they are overpriced. I mean reviews on different brands of supplements, not reviews of supplements themselves... People try to sell you shit in a bag online... Even NOexplode is bullshit... 

Has anyone tried zma? Not for the gym just for health in general?


----------



## Voxide

nolys said:


> I only take weight gain, creatine mono and protein, the reason I am against bodybuilding is that they are overpriced. I mean reviews on different brands of supplements, not reviews of supplements themselves... People try to sell you shit in a bag online... Even NOexplode is bullshit...
> 
> Has anyone tried zma? Not for the gym just for health in general?



People try to sell you shit in a bag everywhere. It's the nature of things. 

Other than lucky deals on eBay, show me where you can buy a 10lb bag of whey at a lower price. Of course NOexplode is bullshit. It's just caffeine with placebo. Everybody knows that. I feel bad for the people who actually take that shit.

ZMA is bunk. Researchers discovered that it doesn't raise Test at all. I don't have the article and I don't feel like pulling it up. It's somewhere out there on google. I heard people get crazy dreams on it. In my opinion that's a good reason to get it. Don't expect actual gains from any supplement. It doesn't work. But if you honestly want to use it for health in general, then I would even tell you to stay away from it. Any good diet already has enough zinc and magnesium in it. Waste of money.


----------



## KevinKostner

Voxide said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> There is no difference in buying 10lbs of Optimum whey from GNC or from the internet. It is the exact same product. The price advantage is the reason most people go the internet route. I don't know what you're expecting bro. It's not like you're going to get huge off 3 scoops of whey everyday. It's a supplement. It supplements what you already have. It won't work if you have no idea what you're doing in the kitchen.



I can't cook for shit...I get Mexican carryout for almost every meal. I'm worried about counterfeit supplements, I've run into b/s with colognes, jeans, tops online, so I figured supplements would be no different.

Let's stop with the bullshit...what's a good daily combo of supplements? Point blank. Not just whey protien but other shit too...maximum pumpage that would come out to like $5-$10 a day. Creatine, protien, amino acids, the works...


----------



## Voxide

KevinKostner said:


> I can't cook for shit...I get Mexican carryout for almost every meal. I'm worried about counterfeit supplements, I've run into b/s with colognes, jeans, tops online, so I figured supplements would be no different.
> 
> Let's stop with the bullshit...what's a good daily combo of supplements? Point blank. Not just whey protien but other shit too...maximum pumpage that would come out to like $5-$10 a day. Creatine, protien, amino acids, the works...



Then learn. If you can't cook, then sorry to say that this shit ain't for you.

These counterfeit products you can also buy outside of the internet, so your logic is now flawed. Except, what would be the point of making a counterfeit tub of $20 protein? You are paranoid. People worry that their coke is cut with creatine. You're worried that your creatine is cut with who knows what. It doesn't make any sense. There are counterfeit steroids, not counterfeit protein bags. You're entitled to whatever man, even your irrational phobias. Go ahead and waste hundreds of dollars over a certain time period. I don't care about your money. I just want to remind you that you're wasting it.

I agree completely, let's stop with the bullshit.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=Cooking

You don't need supplements. You need to learn what food is. A man that cannot cook. God damn. What is this world coming to.


----------



## KevinKostner

Voxide said:


> Then learn. If you can't cook, then sorry to say that this shit ain't for you.
> 
> These counterfeit products you can also buy outside of the internet, so your logic is now flawed. Except, what would be the point of making a counterfeit tub of $20 protein? You are paranoid. People worry that their coke is cut with creatine. You're worried that your creatine is cut with who knows what. It doesn't make any sense. There are counterfeit steroids, not counterfeit protein bags. You're entitled to whatever man, even your irrational phobias. Go ahead and waste hundreds of dollars over a certain time period. I don't care about your money. I just want to remind you that you're wasting it.
> 
> I agree completely, let's stop with the bullshit.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=Cooking
> 
> You don't need supplements. You need to learn what food is. A man that cannot cook. God damn. What is this world coming to.



Dude, I'm not trying to be the next Ronnie Coleman. I'm a student and I'm busy. Just trying to add some muscle for the beach and the clubs in the summer, I'm not looking to cook at all, I'm willing to take scoop after scoop of protien throughout the day, however much can be absorbed.


----------



## nolys

I myself am the samer I can't cook with my job, school and gym sessions + football + hurling... I try to eat a lot of nuts and fruit and other things good and easy to eat on the go, even prepare a lot of chicken one day and eat some then make sandwiches the next day? Weight gain + protein is a must


----------



## rouss

*steroids*

Before you snap at me .the question was "whats the closest thing you can get to steroids, so I answered him...    He doesnt want to know about diet or whey protein or creatine..      The honest answere is nothing over the counter will act like legitamite steroids    there are some phytosteroids(plant steroids) that are legal. there are also some Designer sterids sold as supplements . some of these have legitamite potential


----------



## Voxide

KevinKostner said:


> Dude, I'm not trying to be the next Ronnie Coleman. I'm a student and I'm busy. Just trying to add some muscle for the beach and the clubs in the summer, I'm not looking to cook at all, I'm willing to take scoop after scoop of protien throughout the day, however much can be absorbed.


Lol @ thinking eating right is trying to be the next Ronnie Coleman. Who said anything about professional body building?

What you're willing to do is a retarded method which will not put any muscle or strength on you at all. Any fucking monkey would be willing to do this. None of the people that do it have very much to show off at all. You might not know this, but to put on muscle, you need nutrients, fats, carbs, vitamins, and minerals. Things protein powder will not provide on its own. You don't need to be 5-star chef or anything, don't get me wrong. If you can't fry an 8 oz piece of chicken on a skillet or throw rice into boiling water, then I don't know what to tell you. Pay for a cook or some shit. Sandwiches with whole wheat bread and turkey in the middle are great. You don't even need a stove. Tuna cans have almost 30g of protein in one can along with the whole DV% of Selenium, one of the most important minerals in muscle building.

I don't even understand why you're looking for particular brands. It's all the same fucking bullshit for chrissake. Buy the most expensive thing you can find if it helps you sleep at night. Hell, walk down to GNC and listen to an asshole blab about how good it is if it will help reassure you. Food will ALWAYS give better and quicker gains than supplements. What is so hard to comprehend?


nolys said:


> I myself am the samer I can't cook with my job, school and gym sessions + football + hurling... I try to eat a lot of nuts and fruit and other things good and easy to eat on the go, even prepare a lot of chicken one day and eat some then make sandwiches the next day? Weight gain + protein is a must


This is good. If you can't manage big meals, snacks are a must. Nuts and fruits are the best. Protein bars aren't a good thing to be eating all the time. Too much sugar and they tend to give people the shits pretty bad.


rouss said:


> Before you snap at me .the question was "whats the closest thing you can get to steroids, so I answered him...    He doesnt want to know about diet or whey protein or creatine..      The honest answere is nothing over the counter will act like legitamite steroids    there are some phytosteroids(plant steroids) that are legal. there are also some Designer sterids sold as supplements . some of these have legitamite potential


I wasn't snapping at you at all. Superdrol is very close to steroids, albeit a very shitty one.


----------



## nolys

I second voxides reccomendation about tuna in a tin, very nice to eat, quick to prepare - open tin, get bread and make a sandwich or just drain and dig In .
Also cheeses are good if you go for the healthier ones.

Keep it freindly lads, were all trying to help each other, that's what this site is about =]


----------



## smellyneohippy

I second everything in this thread. Don't worry about prohormones or steroids until you put a few years of training under your belt. Also, before you you fool around with your endcrine system you need to learn more about it.
You're priorites should be this:
Diet
Routine 
Consistency
Recovery
Supplementation

As far as supplementation goes, don't worry about all the magic elixirs on the market. Most of them are sugar water, caffeine and snake oil. All you need is a good multivitamin, joint support, fish oil, a tub of creatine monohydrate and a tub of good whey protein in your favorite flavor. Maybe throw some extra BCAA's and fiber supplementation in there, too. Fiber is good for intestinal motility. You might be lacking in fiber since you're gonna be eating so much protein. There's nothing that feels better than a colon purging stool. lol

When it comes to diet focus on eating whole protein, complex carbs and healthy fats. Instead of eating 3 big meals a day, eat 6-7 smaller meals. You want your body to stay in an anabolic state rather than dipping down into catabolism. Which happens when you get hungry. Also, try to eat 1-2gms. of protein per lb. of body weight daily. Try to get the majority of your calories from whole foods. Don't forget to eat fruits and veggies. They're chock full of vitamins, minerals and fiber.

There's no need for a big crazy routine when you just start out. Stick to a basic 5x5 program centered around flat bench, deadlifts and squats. Also, before trying to go heavy, get your form down. You won't be hitting the target muscles the way you should if you're shaking, wiggling and wobbling all over the place. Check out stronglifts.com for some good, basic info. Like I said, there's no need for a big, retarded workout focusing on 20 different isolations, that takes 2-3 hours to do when you are starting out. You may find a routine that suits your personality better, but 5x5 is a good starting point.

When it comes to recovery, you need to give a muscle group at least 24 hours to recover before you work it again. Hypertrophy comes from "micro-tears" in muscle fibers signalling your body to grow more muscle to handle the extra stress.

O.K., back to using gear and my take on it. There's nothing wrong using it after you have everything above in check, are above the age of 25, know about the side effects and how to minimize them. 

Don't fall into the trap that steroids comes first and everything else I've said above comes second. Gear isn't a magic bullet and if you don't know what you are doing you run the risk of gynecomastia, staph infections from improper injection practices, damage your liver and endocrine system. Also, you ain't gonna grow for squat until you have the above locked in. Steroids are the last 5-10% if you do decide to use them.

So, in conclusion, lift heavy and consistent, eat an abundance of clean calories, give yourself recovery time and lift with proper form. Do that for a year and you'll notice your weights moving up quick and your body getting it's swole on.


----------



## Voxide

smellyneohippy said:


> protein. There's nothing that feels better than a colon purging stool. lol



Listen to this man. When it comes to feeling good, shitting is right up there with pissin' and cummin'.


----------



## nolys

Off topic but do you guys think getting your bench press from 60-90 repping 8s 4 sets in 11 months is decent progress? 

Be honest


----------



## smellyneohippy

KevinKostner said:


> Dude, I'm not trying to be the next Ronnie Coleman. I'm a student and I'm busy. Just trying to add some muscle for the beach and the clubs in the summer, I'm not looking to cook at all, I'm willing to take scoop after scoop of protien throughout the day, however much can be absorbed.



Not trying to be a dick but you aren't gonna get totally ripped and swole in a couple months. Weight lifting/bodybuilding takes years of effort. If it didn't, everyone would be shredded up mass monsters. 

I wouldn't even screw around with prohormones. Most of them are methylated which makes it hard on your liver. Also, all the decent ones were taking off of the market about two years ago.

Why don't you try P90x? The shit's brutal but if you stick to it, it'll definitely help you lose fat and get better definition before the summer is in full swing.

Sorry, but there isn't any easy way to get the body you want. If you really want it, you're gonna have to put in work, son.


----------



## KevinKostner

smellyneohippy said:


> Not trying to be a dick but you aren't gonna get totally ripped and swole in a couple months. Weight lifting/bodybuilding takes years of effort. If it didn't, everyone would be shredded up mass monsters.
> 
> I wouldn't even screw around with prohormones. Most of them are methylated which makes it hard on your liver. Also, all the decent ones were taking off of the market about two years ago.
> 
> Why don't you try P90x? The shit's brutal but if you stick to it, it'll definitely help you lose fat and get better definition before the summer is in full swing.
> 
> Sorry, but there isn't any easy way to get the body you want. If you really want it, you're gonna have to put in work, son.



No fat to burn...I have high metabolism. I eat like a pig and don't put on weight. This isn't important enough to me to put in years of effort nor am I looking for results that would require years of effort. I'm about 6'1, 170 lbs...if I could get to 180 or 185 by early summer I'd be satisfied. I'm ready to max out at every meal and guzzle down 5 scoops of protien shake and creatine everyday for that.


----------



## smellyneohippy

nolys said:


> Off topic but do you guys think getting your bench press from 60-90 repping 8s 4 sets in 11 months is decent progress?
> 
> Be honest



Is that kgs. or lbs.? I'm assuming kilos. If so, that's great progress. I've been lifting two years and I work out with 225lbs(103kgs., roughly) for 5x5's. I started out lifting 135lbs.(60kgs.). I kind of plateau'd about 6 months back and have been having hell breaking through/ probably due to a lack of recovery time because I work at a physically demanding job and have taken a few long breaks from lifting in the past year. Anyway, that's good progress.


----------



## Voxide

KevinKostner said:


> No fat to burn.



Seriously doubt that. If eating like a pig doesn't work, start eating like a horse.


----------



## nolys

smellyneohippy said:


> Is that kgs. or lbs.? I'm assuming kilos. If so, that's great progress. I've been lifting two years and I work out with 225lbs(103kgs., roughly) for 5x5's. I started out lifting 135lbs.(60kgs.). I kind of plateau'd about 6 months back and have been having hell breaking through/ probably due to a lack of recovery time because I work at a physically demanding job and have taken a few long breaks from lifting in the past year. Anyway, that's good progress.



Yeah kgs, cheers for your input because I haven't really got anything to compare myself to apart from my friend whose went from 50-80. Is it also true that your highest test levels are around the 23 mark? Because I'm 18 and I don't want to start hitting brick walls and have to resort to steroids before I'm 25


----------



## Voxide

nolys said:


> Yeah kgs, cheers for your input because I haven't really got anything to compare myself to apart from my friend whose went from 50-80. Is it also true that your highest test levels are around the 23 mark? Because I'm 18 and I don't want to start hitting brick walls and have to resort to steroids before I'm 25



It depends. Levels generally begin their decline once you're in your 30's. The highest levels at any given age vary from person to person but they are usually the highest during adolescence. Many people have low test at 18. It's not a given rule. If you're that concerned just take a blood test. Whether your levels are normal or not, waiting until your liver and endocrine system is developed is a must.


----------



## nolys

Yeah that's what I was worrying about voxide, I have always been more developed than other people my age e.g. Growing facial hair early and whatnot. Just hoping I started lifting early enough before my test starts to level out or drop to get the best out of my body...


----------



## smellyneohippy

KevinKostner said:


> No fat to burn...I have high metabolism. I eat like a pig and don't put on weight. This isn't important enough to me to put in years of effort nor am I looking for results that would require years of effort. I'm about 6'1, 170 lbs...if I could get to 180 or 185 by early summer I'd be satisfied. I'm ready to max out at every meal and guzzle down 5 scoops of protien shake and creatine everyday for that.



Bottom line is, you're gonna get out of it what you put in. The best mass builders are the heavy compound lifts.  Check out stronglifts.com and read the articles. That'll give you a basis for what you need to do. Putting on 10lbs. is nothing putting on 10 quality lbs. is another thing entirely. 

Like I said, you need to put in work. There's no magic potion to get you muscle and no easy way around it. Now, go do work, son!


----------



## Voxide

nolys said:


> Yeah that's what I was worrying about voxide, I have always been more developed than other people my age e.g. Growing facial hair early and whatnot. Just hoping I started lifting early enough before my test starts to level out or drop to get the best out of my body...



To be honest it really has no impact. Yeah, you aren't going to gain mass without natural Test, of course, but it's not like you're missing out or losing an advantage if you don't train when your levels are the highest.

18 year olds who have been lifting for 4 years don't compare to 24 year olds who have been doing the same. Test's effects on muscle building are more noticeable after the initial spike and level out.

You shouldn't be worried about any of that shit in the early stages. Focus on nutrients. Everything will be fine. You're still young and your test levels are still most likely at their highest, unless you're partaking in activities which would ultimately lower them.


----------



## nolys

Ohh that's good then nothing to worry about  let's just hope I don't get injured now, I can't imagine how shit I would feel if I got a bad injury and had to start again, my freind had his max to 110kg bench then fractured his patella in a hurling accident now he's at 70...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

KevinKostner said:


> What's a product I can buy at a supplement store that will get me close to steroids? Willing to try any combo, I'm working with Mass Gainer concotion a bunch of protiens and amino acids and NOxplode. Recommend me some ish.



I don't believe there is a product you can buy that's going to be anywhere close to steroids.  

The best you can do is to eat right, exercise, and repeat.


----------



## TRENZYME

captain.heroin said:


> i don't believe there is a product you can buy that's going to be anywhere close to steroids.
> 
> The best you can do is to eat right, exercise, and repeat.



ditto!


----------



## BigJJ

rouss said:


> Before you snap at me .the question was "whats the closest thing you can get to steroids, so I answered him...    He doesnt want to know about diet or whey protein or creatine..      The honest answere is nothing over the counter will act like legitamite steroids    there are some phytosteroids(plant steroids) that are legal. there are also some Designer sterids sold as supplements . some of these have legitamite potential



There still are some good designer steroids like Dymethazine,Superdrol clones,Halodrol, Mega Plexx,etc. Dymethazine is actually a very good drug from Italy and brings gains close to D-bol without the bloat. A cycle of Test and about 45mg of Dymethazine is a great way to kick off Spring!! 
Before people chime in with their "pro hormones suck" and "nothing OTC works",please stop typing. So many people get so hot tempered in these threads!! Jeezz...SOME pro hormones do work and some are a total waste of $$ and time. Just use the search button!! Some are harsh on the liver,so take the right precautions and be safe. 
I know what I'm talking about because I have over 20 yrs in the game. I majored in Exers Phys. and have trained many national level athletes...I also did quite abit of prison time because I was a fairly high level steroid distributor in the late 90s/early00....got ratted on and did my time,unlike many people who will wear a wire on their Mother to do no jail time...came out and opened a successful nutrition shop which I run ea day...so I do know my shit  LOL...
People just need to educate themselves and learn the science behind muscle gain/fat loss...just my .02....

JJ


----------



## smellyneohippy

I agree with you, JJ. This kid doesn't want to put in work, though. He just wants a magic pill to gobble that'll make him swole in 3 months. I laid down the basics to him and he didn't want to hear it.


----------



## rouss

*Big jj*

Big jj answered the question without getting off topic . Legal designer steroids. superdrol clones episane clones etc . And yes they work . The bad side is they are much more toxic then the prescription pharms. One should read up on them carefully first. Epistane clones are less toxic than superdrol.    brand names= epi-strong, epivar, havoc . These are sold over the net as suppliments


----------



## rouss

Please get alot of info on them before starting a cycle. They can be harmfull .There serious shit.    In fact they won't be legal for long


----------



## TRENZYME

im not a fan of these legal aas, many of them are very potent and toxic as hell, most of them were made as aas but deemed to toxic to be used in medicine


----------



## rouss

I am actually sorry I brought it up . I just stopped a cycle of beastdrol at 7 days. Anything that makes me feel this shitty aint worth it. It feels like I am taking poison,(ironically It is quite anabolic).  Please read the thread I just started on stopping beastrol . I feel I need to put it out there . Still people should make their own choices


----------



## Voxide

rouss said:


> I am actually sorry I brought it up . I just stopped a cycle of beastdrol at 7 days. Anything that makes me feel this shitty aint worth it. It feels like I am taking poison,(ironically It is quite anabolic).  Please read the thread I just started on stopping beastrol . I feel I need to put it out there . Still people should make their own choices



Whatdya mean ironically? The more anabolic the compound, the shittier the side effects. The ironic thing is that you feel like shit when even winstrol stand-alone would yield better results with half the sides.

I told you bro, the shit is no good.


----------



## b_rad_989

just try using ghb for a wile see if that helps any


----------



## TRENZYME

b_rad_989 said:


> just try using ghb for a wile see if that helps any



thats got to be the most stupid idea ive ever heard lmao


----------



## Voxide

TRENZYME said:


> thats got to be the most stupid idea ive ever heard lmao



Agreed.

b-rad, Gtfo. According to plenty of studies that I'm too lazy to pull up, GHB _barely_ does anything for your GH levels. Hell, even GH levels barely do anything for you when they aren't in conjunction with Test and plenty of nutrients.

You'd get physically addicted to GHB before you gained any good muscle off of it. Plenty of BB'ers learned this the hard way 20 years ago.


----------



## b_rad_989

Well I use it every week and it's working well for me both cutting and bulking, nothing compared to steroids though ,and there's r plenty of studies that prove that ghb will raise gh levels . If it didn't  work y would use it??


----------



## Voxide

b_rad_989 said:


> Well I use it every week and it's working well for me both cutting and bulking, nothing compared to steroids though ,and there's r plenty of studies that prove that ghb will raise gh levels . If it didn't  work y would use it??



Because there is a very fine line between taking a good dose and a coma-inducing OD. Last time I checked, being dead will not burn a significant amount of fat. In the late 80's, nobody knew just how dangerous this drug was. Looking back at the internet and other sources, you are indeed correct that in vivo GH is raised when you're stoned on GHB, but the risk is not worth the reward. You're better off doing 5iu of serostim everyday. Even if you have a source for pharmaceutical grade GHB, you have to worry about the health risks. Even benzo's have been shown to elevate GH off of baseline levels, but that doesn't mean we're all going to black out on bars after the gym every night. Mind you, this increase in GH was also coupled with an increase in prolactin. That pretty much negates any benefits that CNS depressants may have toward weightlifting. Yeah, they make you feel good but your lifting will ultimately suffer. Take ZMA and glutamine before bed everynight, you will wake up just as refreshed as the awakening from the deep G-hole.

There are just better options, that's it. It's the same reason why pro's use T3 and clen instead of meth for cutting.

I gotta say, putting a roid forum on bluelight makes internet cruising convenient, haha, but it also tends to create clusterfucks of people who have no idea what they're talking about when it comes to lifting. I'm not talking to anyone in particular here; dont get the wrong idea. For bodybuilding purposes, GHB is a joke. If you're going for a night out and absolutely must get high, then yeah, GHB is the better choice when compared to alcohol or ecstasy, but don't ever think that recreational drugs will solve your problems.


----------



## b_rad_989

I have read up on all the pros and cons of ghb even its effects on prolactin , but it's working well and I havent experienced many down sides ova 100 uses,its a pretty safe drug if u don't abuse it like with most things , I have safely had 3 mil to 10 mil a night comfortably without blowing out , although what u have eaten before hand will play a big role on your tolerance , ghb is great because I can go out and get loose without drinking and destroying my gains I wake up in the morning feeling refreshed instead of feeling like death. Of corse I'm taking a gamble like with many other drugs the best way  to reduce the risk is not take it at all.


----------



## whippa craka

Mdrol


----------



## makomax2

ive been trying to get bigger for the past two years and ive finally started putting on weight and getting bigger in some places but also in the wrong places like in my stomach like im starting to get chubby and idk what to do im only 17 and ive been working my ass of for a long time and im strong but im still not cut up im five foot 10 and i weight 145 lbs and idk what to do any more any sugestions???? plzzz help


----------



## Voxide

makomax2 said:


> ive been trying to get bigger for the past two years and ive finally started putting on weight and getting bigger in some places but also in the wrong places like in my stomach like im starting to get chubby and idk what to do im only 17 and ive been working my ass of for a long time and im strong but im still not cut up im five foot 10 and i weight 145 lbs and idk what to do any more any sugestions???? plzzz help



Look up Starting Strength, look up GOMAD


----------



## wormdevil

KevinKostner said:


> What's a product I can buy at a supplement store that will get me close to steroids? Willing to try any combo, I'm working with Mass Gainer concotion a bunch of protiens and amino acids and NOxplode. Recommend me some ish.



Creatine is good overall, with the added bonus that it can decrease the chance of injuries. 

Protein is the other important one. Scoop of Casein before sleep, a scoop of whey upon waking up. A scoop of hdyrolized whey after work out. Another scoop of whey sometime you feel like it. Take your protein with mostly water (my choice is half water half low fat milk for the taste).

Apart from that, diet is very important. Everyone knows that though a lot of people do not think it makes the biggest difference. Eat complex carbs, ample protein, try to get the good fats (omega-3s). 

Aminoacids are nice. NOxplode is good as well, though there are very good arguments on not ingesting uppers before work outs. Several of them being, they increase cortisol, which is a catabolic hormone, increased chance of, well, dying (though chances are low, it actually did happen to more than a few people), also getting on uppers are pretty slippery slope. Go to bodybuilding forums and you'll see good amount of people complaining from stuff like adrenal fatigue, being hooked on energy supplements (mostly caffeine, with various other uppers in it). It feels ok thinking that you are taking this only before workouts, but people start taking 1 scoop, up it to 2 and 3. Then use 2 caps of NOW Energy in the morning to get them going, $$#@$$ caps of Hydroxycut to cut, 10 caps of yohimbine to get their pee pee marginally hard since that is all it does after years of upper/AAS abuse, so on and so forth.

That said, my pre-workout regime includes caffeinated pre-workout supplements. Though I've experimented with non-stimulating pre-workout supplements, with great results. I am thinking of switching to non-stimulating ones. If still on the market, I recommend you try Lucidrol. Gives very intense focus for a supplement that only has no stims.


----------



## Renz Envy

From my personal experience, the best alternative to steroids are peptides.

Hexarelin, ipamorelin, GHRP-2 or ghrp-6
Combined with CJC 1295

You have to inject them, but I saw good, lean mass gains naturally using them.

Clenbuterol is good for a cutter, but I personally find that its half life is far too long and it disrupted my ability in the gym. Good old caffeine is a great cutter so long as you take breaks every now and then.




wormdevil said:


> Aminoacids are nice. NOxplode is good as well, though there are very good arguments on not ingesting uppers before work outs. Several of them being, they increase cortisol, which is a catabolic hormone, increased chance of, well, dying (though chances are low, it actually did happen to more than a few people), also getting on uppers are pretty slippery slope. Go to bodybuilding forums and you'll see good amount of people complaining from stuff like adrenal fatigue, being hooked on energy supplements (mostly caffeine, with various other uppers in it). It feels ok thinking that you are taking this only before workouts, but people start taking 1 scoop, up it to 2 and 3. Then use 2 caps of NOW Energy in the morning to get them going, $$#@$$ caps of Hydroxycut to cut, 10 caps of yohimbine to get their pee pee marginally hard since that is all it does after years of upper/AAS abuse, so on and so forth.



Anytime your heart rate exceeds its natural maximum it lands you in a "no man's land" of having cardiac arrest. 

1) Invest in a heart rate monitor. If caffeine alone lands you at a high heart rate, then it's probably best to not use pre-work out stims. For the most part, those legal stimulants are made to be used by just about anyone without a pre-existing heart condition.


----------



## leftofcool

*Fortesta might be just the thing your looking for.  See an endocrinologist for a prescription.  I have samples, one unopened, one opened. Highest potency transdermal testosterone gel out there. *


----------



## -Guido-

rouss said:


> I am actually sorry I brought it up . I just stopped a cycle of beastdrol at 7 days. Anything that makes me feel this shitty aint worth it. It feels like I am taking poison,(ironically It is quite anabolic).  Please read the thread I just started on stopping beastrol . I feel I need to put it out there . Still people should make their own choices



This is why we run orals with Testosterone lol.


----------



## -Guido-

makomax2 said:


> ive been trying to get bigger for the past two years and ive finally started putting on weight and getting bigger in some places but also in the wrong places like in my stomach like im starting to get chubby and idk what to do im only 17 and ive been working my ass of for a long time and im strong but im still not cut up im five foot 10 and i weight 145 lbs and idk what to do any more any sugestions???? plzzz help



You are 17. Give it some time.


----------



## The Real Fatman

KevinKostner said:


> Eating all that food is much more expensive than stacking supplements. Thanks for the sites, I've been getting 40% off at GNC but the coupons have run out alas.
> 
> So those analogues of superdrol ain't legit?



they are, I'm running ultradrol right now, epistanes still on the market too, but regardless of what you take if you're trying to put on mass you need to take in extra calories (eat more) n.o xplode is a pretty garbage preworkout you should check out jack3d micro or purus labs condense, and gainer shakes are a waste of money just eat more chicken.


----------



## -Guido-

I'm stocking up on Superdrol, It's a shame it's being banned along with some other designer steroids but Voxide brought up a good point; People like us will still be able to obtain it somehow, however kids 15-20 years of age won't be able to buy it on Amazon with mommy and daddy's credit card.

Ultradrol is good shit. I got nice results at 20mg. Methystenbolone is really nice for dry lean mass.

Recently I have tried Halodrol and it's pretty good when stacked with Testosterone at 70mg-100mg. I like that it has an 18 hour half life and it's pretty cheap when you buy it by the gram as a raw powder. It's a strange compound though because it's active and legitimate anabolic androgenic steroid but when metabolized it converts into small amount of Turnibol, giving it pro-hormone qualities.

Epistane is a favorite of mine, it's like a combination of Proviron, Anavar, and Stanazol. It's nice to take on cycle as an anti-estrogen and great to take when you are at a low body fat and trying to dry out and lean up a bit more while maintaining mass. It's a powerfrul anabolic as well but the thing is you HAVE to get it from a legitimate vendor because many sources who get it end up with raw powder that isn't true Epistane, (Methylepithiostanol) but Madol (Desoxymethyltestosterone). It's a result of poor synthesis. Madol is on par with Epistane, probably actually stronger but it carries a lot of side effect unlike Epistane which is a great anabolic with little to no side effects.

Superdrol will always and forever be my favorite oral. Toxic as fuck and will leave you feeling like death and shut you down hard but it puts on slabs of lean muscle. I love it. I abuse it but I get away with it because of a 1 year regime of hepatitis vaccinations I opted for at my Methadone Clinic (I don't recommend it because that first year all I did was sleep and I became susceptible to infection; Feel great now though) and the bile expelling agents I take.

Prostanazol was a obscure steroid but I liked it. It was demethylated Stanazol, making it very easy on the liver but it resulted in you needing 100mg to achieve the same effects of 50mg of Stanazol. I enjoyed it though because it was an excellent diuretic. It dried me out wonderfully, zapped the water out from under my skin but unlike Stanazol, it didn't dry out my joints and I was able to lift heavy without any pain or discomfort.

I got to get ready for work. When I get back later tonight I will write up some more posts on designer steroids.


----------



## AaronDE

Why do you want to take supplements? The legal anabolic steroids – this is what you really need! There are a great many of them; they do not cause the side effects and are really efficient. Steroids are the fast and reliable way to achieve your goal. Of course, there are fakes, so you should be careful and very attentive not to get into trouble. Good luck, dude!


----------



## nolys

AaronDE said:


> Why do you want to take supplements? The legal anabolic steroids – this is what you really need! There are a great many of them; they do not cause the side effects and are really efficient. Steroids are the fast and reliable way to achieve your goal. Of course, there are fakes, so you should be careful and very attentive not to get into trouble. Good luck, dude!



And the award for the stupidest comment on bluelight.org goes to...... 

Legal steroids are quite possibly a lot more dangerous than illegal ones. And you can't just lump them in one category some are worse than others... 
The only reason their legal is because they havnt had the chance to be banned yet. 
There is no research done into them and they were not invented or tested for use in humans by the fda or for medicinal purposes.


----------

